# Searching for a Chum FM song played in the late 60's



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't know the title or artist but Peter Griffith(Griffin) played it frequently....
The words I recall were similar to "the wind (knows?)" and the year would have been 1969. It was one of those songs you would only hear on FM radio because it was not commercial.


Answers so far...
---not King Crimson, Chilliwak or Edison Lighthouse

This is not a contest, I honestly don't know. The tune could also be from '68.


----------



## Steve_D (Mar 18, 2009)

Not sure, but is this what you are thinking of? Doubt it as this was fairly commercial.

[youtube]tr6H1a7YUac[/youtube]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

"I Talk to the Wind" by King Crimson, featuring the dulcet vocal stylings of Greg Lake, and the flute playing of Ian McDonald.
YouTube - King Crimson -  I Talk To The Wind (1969)
This is the same album with "21st Century Schizoid Man", that Kanye West has recently sampled from.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Or maybe "Arms of Mary" by Chilliwack?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My first thought was King Crimson too. I used to love Pete & Geet's show.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

McTavish McRomo!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I liked Beans Rontash.

"Yah yah, I am engineer but I do not drive the train. You bring'um toaster, I fix'um"


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

All I need is 1 sheet of plywood, Good No Sides, and a keyhole saw......


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Pete Griffith(n?)*

In the 80's I heard him on a Barrie area easy listening radio station and he had edited the vocals out of the Rain Song(Led Zep). It was interesting to hear it as a guitar instrumental.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

which peter griffin are you referring to...???...

[video=youtube;axyOW3C-BhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axyOW3C-BhA[/video]


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Geez...........it's right on the tip of my tongue. I can't remember the whole tune but....I want say it's Hedge and Donna. They were a staple of the early CHUM FM.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Maybe John D. Loudermilk? It would be about the right era.

Oh the cat wears his hat down over his ears
And the mouse his collar up high
And old mister owl bids you good day in pig Latin
And the man in the moon is eatin' green cheese
And washin' it down with clouds
And the rabbit and **** are playin' a tune on their fiddle

But the wind knows the wind knows the wind knows
The wind knows the truth

That the cat doesn't wear his hat that low
And the mouse his collar that high
And that old mister owl only speaks in Spanish
And the wind knows the man in the moon doesn't like
His cheese washed down with clouds
And the rabbit and **** play the bassoon not the fiddle

Yeah the wind knows the wind knows the wind knows
The wind knows the truth


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

It sounded something like a Pentangle tune but a tad more electric, not syphonic, no reverb vocals, not psychedelic.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

"I talk to the wind", or "I am the tall tree", by The Flock. Just a guess.
What about Lighthouse?


----------

